# Cannot see lang/beignet port package



## notooth (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi,

I cannot see beignet package on FreeBSD 10.2. Please help.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2015)

lang/beignet

Looks like it's only being built for HEAD: http://portsmon.freebsd.org/portoverview.py?category=lang&portname=beignet

It should build fine from ports on 10.2.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2015)

The 10.x packages are build for the lowest supported version, i.e. 10.1. But the port requires 10.2 or higher. So there's no package and you'll have to build from ports.


----------



## notooth (Nov 24, 2015)

I tried to install it from ports, and I got an error:

```
$ cd /usr/ports/lang/beignet/
cd: /usr/ports/lang/beignet/: No such file or directory
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2015)

Handbook: 4.5. Using the Ports Collection


----------



## notooth (Nov 24, 2015)

After installing beignet from ports, I got a problem:

```
$ clinfo
Unable to find pthread_mutexattr_setkind_np versioned symbol. Aborting.
Abort trap (core dumped)
```


----------

